# My new acquisition



## Wdnich (Aug 5, 2014)

After looking for months at way overpriced machines, all over the Southeast. I finally found me a Bridgeport. It is a 1962 model, the sad drawback is it has a Birmingham head on it. A local shop had converted to CNC, and it was sitting outside, semi covered. After looking at it, we agreed to a sub $500 price. They had used the machine as spare parts donor, so some things are missing, but I can live with it. A 9x42 table, step pulley. Not my dream machine, out the door, but over time I will get it there.










It will be my winter project. Although can not use it immediately, I figure a complete rebuild and restore will let me know what I have and all the little ticks the machine has. I have this thing about tearing things down after I get them.

Excuse the mess in background. Not normally that way, but making room for the beast had to shift and redo garage. Too many projects not a big enough space.


----------



## brasssmanget (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not familiar with the Bridgeports - what is wrong with having a Birmingham head ? I hope to someday have one myself [BP Mill]


----------



## drs23 (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats on your score. And I do mean *SCORE! *When you get it on station after the refurb it will serve you well. I don't think having a Birmingham head on it is going to affect your results in the least. I've got an entire Birmingham machine, though probably a later model looking at yours, and it does everything I'm capable of doing and much, much more.

Keep us updated with progress pics. It's mandatory here, ya know? )


----------



## alloy (Aug 5, 2014)

I second the congrats.  I also picked up a 62 Bridgeport last month. Mine was complete thankfully. 

If you need pics of anything to see what parts your missing or how something goes together just let me know. I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Kroll (Aug 5, 2014)

Maybe not your dream machine but definitely at a dream price *WOW*,congrats.I will be following you along I'm sure with others as you make progress-----kroll


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, and comments. Welcome relief to be on a forum without the bashing and insults. Disassembly will hopefully start tomorrow. Just hope the wife does not watch the project account too closely. 

Brass- Nothing wrong with Birmingham head, just wished it had been the original Bridgeport for a more complete rebuild.

Alloy- Thanks for the offer on pics and information, I will definitely hit you up before it is over.

Now to decide if I rebuild and keep original power feed, or go to a modern version. I ordered quite a few parts this afternoon, to replace missing originals. Plus the gentleman I bought it from called me he found the new x axis lead screw, they have for it. the current one has a slight bend from them moving it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## alloy (Aug 6, 2014)

If you go to a modern power feed you will need a shorter lead screw, or find a way to shorten yours.  I looked at going that way, but decided that my feed works and to get a new screw would be around $100 for a used one,  more for a new one. And around $300 for a new feed.  For $92 I got a VFD off Ebay to power my feed unit.  Much cheaper than swapping to a new feed unit.


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 9, 2014)

Just an update and new photos. The tear down continues. Been some hick-ups, but nothing super major.

When I bought the machine, I checked the runout on both tables. There was a minimal variance of the .0002 in travel overall on the x-axis, and .0002 on the y-axis. When I tore everything down,  both axis had been shimmed .0006.




1. The table had smooth free running travel with no binding end to end. So contemplating putting shims back in and running it that way for awhile.

2. Not sure what a regrind, scraping and flaking will run. No one locally , I feel I can trust. Reached out to a gentleman in Knoxville, that used to work at Oakridge and maintain their machines. Waiting to hear back from him.

Removing the power feed was a major obstacle in itself. At one time while moving the machine the lead screw got bent. The bearing was seized on the shaft. I had to break out a portable hydraulic press to get the power feed off. It was so bad ended up mushroom the end of the shaft.




You can see some of the variance in the shaft end here.




1. Went to pick up replacement that came with the machine, they tried to give me a 42" lead screw, they are looking for the correct one. That is how it goes.

2. May just end up going with the shorter lead screw, and more modern power feed. More decisions.

The check for the wear on the lead screws they seem fine, only a few spots over the entire length that varied more more than .0005. The lead screw nuts were a different story

The threads were flaring out on one end of both, and they were grimed and gunked up with all manner of crap.










This was late last night after wiping down 2 inches of axle grease caked on the outside.


Inside the knee was a mess. Apparently they thought oil fittings were grease fitting. It was like concrete to get some of it out.

This was after an hour of work, with degreaser and a scraper.







The scraping and flaking on the ways are non-existant, polished with some galling in places, but everything is smooth in its travel







Another major screw up to fix.




Worm gear damage




Screw is in great shape.

Bins of parts are soaking for cleaning. Table will go into tank for the last of the surface rust removal.


Hopefully will have the knee pulled today and tear down finished. Several friends stopped by to help last night. One in particular, likes to throw money around commented, " Why do all this, just go buy one ready to run." The other one I thought was going to smack him. Point blank told him " Because it is not in his nature, he likes to rebuild everything, and know what he has."

I probably could spend the bucks to get one in a lot better shape, and ready running. However, I am enjoying this to the last minute. Hurt like the dickens in my older age from the heavy work and lifting, but gives me focus.

On a happier note, I have another mill head waiting if I decide not to rebuild this one. It is a 63 model Bridgeport. Runs like a dream. Now if I could find a replacement door, for the one missing.

I have new high output led lights coming to repair the original, light that came with it. A late birthday gift/favor returned from a fellow boater I do work for that makes underwater LED lights.



Okay chime in with comments recommendations and the such.


----------



## Kroll (Aug 9, 2014)

I also have one of those type of friends,when he says "I wash and clean my truck today" he means he took it down and had it done.I think your going the right route,even if you purchase a newer model there's still no guaranteeds that it may or may not have the same problems.At lease once your done,you know what you have.Since its going to help you make money then its worth the extra time and money to do it correctly.Know nothing about mills but I have an opinion,LOL----kroll


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 9, 2014)

great find!!!
the head looks similar to the head on my old Index milling machine.
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## alloy (Aug 10, 2014)

Here is the door you need.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/331283732449?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 13, 2014)

alloy said:


> Here is the door you need.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331283732449?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Much appreciated. I think wife going to start having issues with my project. Between being out in shop, and monitoring to requisite sites for parts and looking up info, she says " Don't know where to find you shop, office, or on the road. Going to put a gps tracker on you." Plus she wonders about all the boxes that keep coming every other day.


----------



## hvontres (Aug 13, 2014)

Just make sure one of the first projects is something your wife really needs


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 14, 2014)

hvontres said:


> Just make sure one of the first projects is something your wife really needs



That would be great, but sadly as many things as can be made on a vertical mill,  Endless Limit Credit Cards, have yet to come to available. If she sees the two big blocks sitting in the storage building, I bought at auction today before they are picked up, I am going to be sleeping with them. Even though they are quick turn around profit.


----------



## alloy (Aug 15, 2014)

Well I hope you slept well last night 

Did you get the door off Ebay?


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 16, 2014)

alloy said:


> Well I hope you slept well last night
> 
> Did you get the door off Ebay?



LOL, was a bit of a restless evening when she saw the storage building open. But she relented when she realized it was going to make money.

And, yes I got my door. Should be here Monday or Tuesday. Also found a pair of original guards that went on the step pulley head. They are the  ones with the built in hinge and s cooling slots milled in. The profit off the motors going to go a very long way on the rebuild, or funds for auction this coming week to buy more stuff for the shop.


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: My new acquisition and it's rebuild*

Busy week trying to work on Bridgeport, attending some equipment auctions, and looking at lathes. I do have another head coming, it is a Bridgeport head. I just felt while spending the money, would go ahead and do it right. I compared the cost of buying the missing parts, and rebuild parts, to buying another head complete and rebuilding it. In the end I am only outlaying an additional $200 dollars over the rebuild of the Birmingham head.

Got most of the bolts degreased, crude cleaned out, and soaked in evapo rust.




I am going to make a quick run on the buffer with them, nothing to polish them to a high buff but to freshen them up. Some will get a fresh black oxide coating.

Worked on the saddle some. Cleaned up, ready for the filler.




Been working on table alot, it has been the mot time consuming of all. The rust was not bad, but alot of cleaning. 

Before




After




Lots of elbow grease, solvents, copper scrubbies and extra fine stainless and brass brushes. Still got a little ways to go. I had to take a extra fine Norton honing stones to spots. There were little places that annoyed me.

One wiper reataining plate was cracked. I replaced it, and put the other one to the buffer. I still need to do final color polish to both of them.

Before




After





I managed to win the auction for the door. Not bad deal in the end less than $30 for door and shipping.

It is slowly getting there. At times I consider throwing it back together, rattle canning it and making chips. Just can't do it. Just everytime I start working on it, gives me new direction and pride to see it coming back to life. 

The quest for a lathe has really pushed me into a new realm. I found a used South Bend, but this would be a long term project. I will post up the info on this search in the South Bend forum.


----------



## Wdnich (Sep 12, 2014)

Work on the Bridgeport had slowed somewhat these last two weeks. Family obligations, my dad's eye surgery, wife's reserves, and grandkids ate up lots of time. Installing the new top on the wife's benz ate up all last weekend, but it was her anniversary gift. promised to have it done. I finally got my new Bridgeport head in this week.







Was problems with the shipping, that had me stressing but it is home now and really happy. Took it too local motor shop, and had the motor tested. Passed with flying colors. They said clean it up, paint and good to go.

I continued to have problems with getting the replacement x axis lead screw from the gentleman I bought the machine from. So I broke down and bought a new set, or actually new to me set. They came out of a barely used machine being converted for CNC. Look basically brand new.










Newer style split nut, they look great. And I was utterly amazed the way the seller packed and shipped them. No way they were going to get damaged.

Finally decided to go with the new Servo powerfeeds. These are the latest that they have imported for them. I got both the x and y axis for under 800 bucks. Came with everything to mount. I will try to get photos of them this weekend and put them up. Really nice solid units. And servo stands behind their units. Same basic design as they 1000 buck units without the handle. 




I have about everything ready for paint and reassembly, still gotta work on the base and knee, then I can get it together.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 12, 2014)

Lookin good!!! That’s the nice thing about having a BP, parts are readily available. And parts can be misrepresented too! I once bought a BP feedscrew that had the same story as when you got yours, barely used, switched over to CNC. Reading your last post prompted me to tell you to please check the feedscrew(s) for wear. You can use the three wire method effectively. Just compare all the readings up and down the screw for any abnormal variances. I can’t recall the numbers I got, all they told me was his story was all bull. Cost me return shipping! Never again! I ended up buying new feedscrews and nuts. I couldn’t be happier. My BP is like a new machine now! Good Luck on yours!


----------



## Wdnich (Sep 12, 2014)

chips&more said:


> Lookin good!!! That’s the nice thing about having a BP, parts are readily available. And parts can be misrepresented too! I once bought a BP feedscrew that had the same story as when you got yours, barely used, switched over to CNC. Reading your last post prompted me to tell you to please check the feedscrew(s) for wear. You can use the three wire method effectively. Just compare all the readings up and down the screw for any abnormal variances. I can’t recall the numbers I got, all they told me was his story was all bull. Cost me return shipping! Never again! I ended up buying new feedscrews and nuts. I couldn’t be happier. My BP is like a new machine now! Good Luck on yours!



Thanks, I forgot about measuring using three wire. I went over it with the thread micrometer, but the three wire is much more accurate in the overall length measurement. I will check again just to be safe.


----------

